

Irc channels for the ruby or node community? - sherodtaylor

Does anybody know any irc channels to get involved in opensource in the ruby or node community? I want to get involved in something or even chat with fellow hackers. Also what are some of the best ways to get involved in the community?
======
atsaloli
<http://www.ruby-lang.org/en/community/>

<http://nodejs.org/community/>

